# Reverse hyper extension



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi there to everyone. I been injury my back really bad, herniated disk L5-S1. I want to start a rehab program and that including The Reverse Hyper Extension machine. I been looking around 10 gyms , around to where I live( in Stratford, London) but I could not find it . If anyone can help with some tips, please let me now. All the best


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You cannot for one moment be serious.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

looks the same as doing back extensions


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

You cannot for one moment be serious? What are you try to say?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gabriel1211 said:


> You cannot for one moment be serious? What are you try to say?


That you are mental


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Isnt a reverse back extension a situp? :s


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Google it and you will see it how is look like


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

You're in Stratford, have you checked the LA Fitness right opposite Leyton Station?

There's also a few BBing gyms in Walthamstow that have the machine you speak of located by the middle of Walthamstow Market. Also Muscleworks gym in Bethnal Green has it too.

Disclaimer: I do not accept responsibility for any further damage you do to your back. :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> You cannot for one moment be serious.





Heavyassweights said:


> That you are mental


guys please explain why the negative posts?

i do this exercise for glutes and hamstring tie in (something many dismiss and therefore have underdeveloped lower halts) i got the exercise from Phil Learney after training with him recently, it is an excellent exercise although not many gyms have the kit available...

i have found ways to do the exercise without the kit, try these....

on a exercise ball, holding some thing in front of you for stability...

hyper extension, if this is the flat type then you can use it for reverse Hypers by laying on it in reverse to how you would for a hyper extension. (this is what i use mostly)

i feel your pain with your injury as i was paralysed from the wist down from a injury on my L5/S1 disk/vertebrae something i still suffer from to this day.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mrwright said:


> Isnt a reverse back extension a situp? :s


No.....but then the OP is not asking about a reverse back extension.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, because he said he has a bad back with a Herniated Disc, & I think that he does not need to be putting undue stress on this region.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Yes, because he said he has a bad back with a Herniated Disc, & I think that he does not need to be putting undue stress on this region.


well he is not because a reverse hyper hits the glutes and hamstrings not the lower back, if done correctly it will strengthen the posterior chain not damage it.......if more guys did this then they would have better legs....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well he is not because a reverse hyper hits the glutes and hamstrings not the lower back, if done correctly it will strengthen the posterior chain not damage it.......if more guys did this then they would have better legs....


Really didn't know that....& ofc I neglect legs! 

I sometimes do "Stirring The Pot" - daft name I know. I lean on a Swiss Ball with forearms & make a circular movement.

It's blindingly hard though. :scared:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@gabriel1211

I hope my comment didn't dissuade you.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mental for trying 10 gyms when alternatives are abailable as you mentioned

The guy could have saved some time


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gabriel1211 said:


> Hi there to everyone. I been injury my back really bad, herniated disk L5-S1. I want to start a rehab program and that including The Reverse Hyper Extension machine. I been looking around 10 gyms , around to where I live( in Stratford, London) but I could not find it . If anyone can help with some tips, please let me now. All the best







adapt, improvise, overcome the situation


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've done an varient on this exercise for the past 6 years as part of my physio after suffering 3 slipped discs. If done slow and steady with a squeeze and hold in the top position it is an excellent core strengthener and helps build the muscles that support around the l4 and l5 vertebrae. You can do it with both legs simultaneously, but I find it more effective when doing it with alternate legs for 10 reps at time, 50 reps for each leg without a pause, although you will have to build up to this.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> adapt, improvise, overcome the situation


Excellent video bud never thought of using one of those balls like that before cheers


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

My friend, if you are not a doctor or if you don't now about the problem, don't think


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

I went to muscle work, they don't have it, in leyton I been train for 1 year, they don't have it as well, this machine is more for Olympic and powerlifters and we got only one gym in London, genesis


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the people who give me some tips, I will try to improvise a bit regarding reverse hyper but in my opinion the machine actually is the best, because of the movement. I hope I will recover for this **** and get back on the training


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I've done an varient on this exercise for the past 6 years as part of my physio after suffering 3 slipped discs. If done slow and steady with a squeeze and hold in the top position it is an excellent core strengthener and helps build the muscles that support around the l4 and l5 vertebrae. You can do it with both legs simultaneously, but I find it more effective when doing it with alternate legs for 10 reps at time, 50 reps for each leg without a pause, although you will have to build up to this.


 Can you please tell me what type of exercises, apart from reverse hyper you done, so you can recover from the injury? And how often you did them?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gabriel1211 said:


> Can you please tell me what type of exercises, apart from reverse hyper you done, so you can recover from the injury? And how often you did them?


I can't as such as they differed quite a bit during various stages of my recovery. Also some of them are a bit difficult to explain as they were designed for me by my physio.

I had very little joy from several NHS physio's that I was assigned to. They all knew their stuff but seemed to follow standard treatment regimes and were largely ineffective for myself. After several months of this I finally approached a specialist sports physio and we designed a treatment programme tailored to my exact needs. This was monitored as I progressed and changed accordingly on a regular basis.

I have different exercises I use today which depend on where I feel the pain on a particular day - it tends to move about quite a lot. I use the aforementioned exercise when the pain is to the left of my spine. When it is to the right I predominantly use an exercise where I lie on my back with my feet flat to the floor. I compress my lower back into the ground whilst simultaneously pushing up with my hips toward my knees if that makes sense. I also use leg raises, planks and a variety of other exercises.

My advice to you would be to seek out a specialist sports physio.


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I can't as such as they differed quite a bit during various stages of my recovery. Also some of them are a bit difficult to explain as they were designed for me by my physio.
> 
> I had very little joy from several NHS physio's that I was assigned to. They all knew their stuff but seemed to follow standard treatment regimes and were largely ineffective for myself. After several months of this I finally approached a specialist sports physio and we designed a treatment programme tailored to my exact needs. This was monitored as I progressed and changed accordingly on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


 I use to have pain in the left leg and big pain when I sneeze, feel like I will gone paralyse . After 4 month without lifting weight and rehab in hospital for 3 weeks , i feel better. Still a small pain when I sneeze and just 10 % pain in the leg. I want to do something to get my back stronger, sow I can get back in the gym slowly . Yes, maybe you got a good idea with the sport physio . Do you live in London?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Not much help but we have one at our gym, i should know i made it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gabriel1211 said:


> I use to have pain in the left leg and big pain when I sneeze, feel like I will gone paralyse . After 4 month without lifting weight and rehab in hospital for 3 weeks , i feel better. Still a small pain when I sneeze and just 10 % pain in the leg. I want to do something to get my back stronger, sow I can get back in the gym slowly . Yes, maybe you got a good idea with the sport physio . Do you live in London?


No mate, I don't. If you go to a gym ask advice there. If not, try googling 'Sports Physiotherapist London'. I'm sure you'll get plenty of response.


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

sined said:


> Not much help but we have one at our gym, i should know i made it


 Where about?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Up north, Wigan.


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mingster said:


> No mate, I don't. If you go to a gym ask advice there. If not, try googling 'Sports Physiotherapist London'. I'm sure you'll get plenty of response.


 Ok mate, thank a lot. All the best


----------



## gabriel1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

sined said:


> Up north, Wigan.


 Hmmm, I live in London but thank a lot, Cheers


----------



## Synthesisman (Jun 21, 2013)

gabriel1211 said:


> Hi there to everyone. I been injury my back really bad, herniated disk L5-S1. I want to start a rehab program and that including The Reverse Hyper Extension machine. I been looking around 10 gyms , around to where I live( in Stratford, London) but I could not find it . If anyone can help with some tips, please let me now. All the best


In the same boat bro, London boy to. At the moment I'm doing bodyweight ones that are really helping my back but want to progress on to weighted machine ones. People who have done them know the therapeutic benefit of the this movement. Here are the few places in London I've found that have a Reverse Hyper Machine:

There is on private personal training facility in Bermondsey that list on their site:

http://www.strengthlondon.co.uk/facilities.html

Genesis gym in Wembley have a reverse hyper machine as well as one of these ones:



http://www.genesisgym.co.uk/index.html

Also Physical Culture in Putney have one according to this post on facebook but phone them to confirm:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Physical-Culture-Gymnasium/125429742622?ref=stream&sk=reviews

"The iron playground, every piece of equipment you could ever want, and some of the most inspirational lifters I've ever met (men & women). Nautilus rotator cuff machine is a life saver, as is the* plate loaded reverse hyperextension*! Positive atmosphere, and if you're willing to learn then soak up knowledge from the experienced lifters here."

http://www.physicalculture.co.uk/


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry for being late to the party  Yes - This is correct. We do have an Atlantis Plate Loaded Reverse Hyper Machine in Putney



Synthesisman said:


> In the same boat bro, London boy to. At the moment I'm doing bodyweight ones that are really helping my back but want to progress on to weighted machine ones. People who have done them know the therapeutic benefit of the this movement. Here are the few places in London I've found that have a Reverse Hyper Machine:
> 
> There is on private personal training facility in Bermondsey that list on their site:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawson86 (Aug 17, 2014)

I do reverse hypers on a regular hyper set up. I simply lean over it grab the foot pads and end up with my feet dangling where your head would usually be. It's uncomfortable but it works.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Dawson86 said:


> I do reverse hypers on a regular hyper set up. I simply lean over it grab the foot pads and end up with my feet dangling where your head would usually be. It's uncomfortable but it works.


Yep that would work - But its probably a little difficult to make that progressive and add load.


----------

